

Freedom: a Mac app that gives you up to three hours of internetlessness - bouncingsoul
http://www.ibiblio.org/fred/freedom/

======
aantix
For a slightly less drastic solution, install the Firefox plugin LeechBlock.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4476>

It will allow you to block time consuming websites at time you configure.

I block Reddit, Digg, and Hacker News throughout the day with the exception of
the first hour of the morning, over the lunch hour, and from 5:30pm on.

~~~
jamiequint
or 8aweek.com

------
mattmaroon
Luckily you don't need this if you have a mac mini. The wireless card in it is
so shitty that it essentially performs this service for you randomly
throughout the day.

------
hollerith
Bravo! I wish something like this existed on Linux: preferably implemented in
the kernel so that it cannot be overridden with ifconfig or another command.
Also: cute name for such a service: Go DOS Yourself.

~~~
vesterr
It's too Clockwork Orange-y.

Just develop some freaking self-control.

------
jrockway
This is actually not a bad idea, considering that pretty much everyone uses
distributed version control now. Set the timer for an hour, commit commit
commit, push, read hackernews, repeat. :)

~~~
hollerith
It would be easy for the service to reject port 80 but allow the port used by
the version-control system.

More difficult would be allowing access to programming documentation on the
web while rejecting time-wasting web sites. One idea is to reject any web page
that has changed in the last 24 hours on the theory that the time-wasting
sites are constantly changing (are topical) whereas the sites you need to do
your work are not. (I do not know if it possible programatically to determine
when a page last changed.)

~~~
jrockway
Honestly, I just removed reddit from my bookmarks toolbar, and make a
conscious effort to not go there. That has made me much more productive even
during "downtime". The side effect is that I post here more, but at least
there is the lock out feature if I notice I'm wasting too much time here ;)

------
jamiequint
the only problem with this is that I use the internet for coding a lot (online
docs, etc) I guess 10 minute spurts of freedom might be nice.

------
chrisbroadfoot
How ironic: "Freedom enforces freedom"

------
PStamatiou
when I need "freedom" I just turn off my google notifier. no endless new mail
sounds to distract me.

